# Can a female betta kill a male betta?



## Rain

I've been raising bettas for awhile now,but today I put my male and female bettas together to spawn and like 5 hours later I saw my male betta floating dead.So can a shemale betta kill a male betta?,if not then why did it die? :rip:


----------



## Damon

A female can easily kill a male betta (or any other fish for that matter.)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Did you plan to breed them or something? Why did you mix the two together?


----------



## (RC)

Rain said:


> I've been raising bettas for awhile now,but today I put my male and female bettas together to spawn and like 5 hours later I saw my male betta floating dead.So can a shemale betta kill a male betta?,if not then why did it die? :rip:


The post said he was spawning them. I've had more females kill males then males kill females in the last 13 years of breeding bettas. I just had a male killed 2 weeks ago.


RC


----------



## Jonno

Yes female bettas can kill males i found that out first hand but i watches the spawning and stopped it, i dnt breed bettas anymore but breed angels now but i rescused my male..

- Jonno


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Maybe its one of those wierd species that kills the other after there done. Like how the praying mantis female eats the male after their done breeding.


----------



## (RC)

I never had them kill each other after they were done breeding. Only instead of breeding.


RC


----------



## aaa

they are not killing each other after the spawn. the tank just too small for either one of them running away from each other's sight.

i never have a female kill the male, but i have plenty of male beat up by female. my little suggestion is using a female that is a little bit(not a lot) smaller than the male and that's for 2 reasons(just guess, may not be true)

1. the female is smaller in size so the chance of female beat up or kill the male is smaller as smaller in size usually not as strong as the bigger one.

2. the male can wrap around the female. i have some big fat female spawn with the smaller one and the male can't wrap around her and then the egg all gone bad the next day. 

hope this help.


----------



## (RC)

Out of 29 spawns I set up in the last 2 weeks. I had 2 females kill a male and 1 male kill a female. In all cases the female was smaller than the male. Both of the males killed were long finned and the female killed was killed by a short finned male.


RC


----------



## Damon

Where is your "No Crowns" Avatar RC? (I really liked that one)


----------



## Arlene

I just have a really stupid question but since ive never had a betta before what is it that the fish do to kill each other?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Wow good question...Im curious too.


----------



## aaa

betta use their mouth and teeth to attack each other.


----------



## waynside

unfortunately...i have had the same thing happen before...some females are just able to move better than the males with the longer fins...so they are able to kill them.


----------



## sisofafishlover

Ya, female Bettas can definatley kill the males, dunno how they do it! Lol, woman power! Nah, its really disgustin, I think she must not have been ready? Most female animals get mad when they aren't ready. I know for sure that horses do, ooh, ya gottan keep em seperate untill she shows signs of being ready to breed! 

Soooo sorry for your loses


----------



## Godsgirl

Hi, 
I have had a male betta for about a year, and have wanted to breed him, but should I be worried that he would be killed if I do? :fish:


----------



## anasfire23

godsgirl, you have posted on a 2 year old thread. There is plenty of information on what you want to know in the sticky called 'breeding resources' or 'so you want to breed bettas'


----------

